# Canada Trent River/Rice lake 2011



## mirrocraft mike

Well just about every year I post to see who maybe up North the same time I am.
My trip will be from June 29 to July 9th. I stay on the Trent River at the Terrace Lawn Cottages. Great owners ,clean cottages and very peaceful camp. Been going here MANY MANY years. If you want to check it out www.terracelawn.ca Very Nice camp to stay at.


For anyone seeking some EXCELLENT Small mouth fishing this is the place.Muskie and Pike are next in line.Speaking of Small mouths If you pull there page up and click on cottages Thats my youngest girl holding that hog smallie. This yr. she plans on adding to it and getting her own page next year....LOL

For those Big Walleyes I trailer to or take a boat trip through the locks to Rice lake.The Trent has eyes but I enjoy the ride and hitting a different place. 

Pan fishing ..Well its Canada What can u say SLABS SLABS And more Slabs.Both places offer great pan fishing

Thanks for listening to me ramble I get a little excited when I'm down to 104 days to go...LOL... Come on Spring Time

Anyone else hitting Trent River or Rice Lake during this time ?


----------



## fished-out

I'll be there two weeks later at Rice.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

fished-out said:


> I'll be there two weeks later at Rice.


Are you close to the Trent River (Havlock,Hastings) or on the other end of the lake?


----------



## Bluegillin'

Mike,

I am actually going to be there July 3-10. I am staying at Golden Beach Resort and have rented what appears to be a nice pontoon boat. I have two young girls, 5 yrs and 9 yrs so hoping to keep the action fast and furious with the panfishing. This is my first trip there so hopefully will be an enjoyable time for all.


----------



## fished-out

mirrocraft mike said:


> Are you close to the Trent River (Havlock,Hastings) or on the other end of the lake?


I actually stay at Southview, which isn't all that far from the mouth of the river. I take my own boat and can get there in about 10 minutes, but I've never gone very far up the river.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

I'll have to look this place up to see where about its at.
I also have two girls. My oldest don't come up any more. My youngest is 9 she loves it..
NO PROBLEM keeping that panfish fast and furious.Dad will be happy too.





Bluegillin' said:


> Mike,
> 
> I am actually going to be there July 3-10. I am staying at Golden Beach Resort and have rented what appears to be a nice pontoon boat. I have two young girls, 5 yrs and 9 yrs so hoping to keep the action fast and furious with the panfishing. This is my first trip there so hopefully will be an enjoyable time for all.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

I will have to check out your location also.
Whats your target fish ?






fished-out said:


> I actually stay at Southview, which isn't all that far from the mouth of the river. I take my own boat and can get there in about 10 minutes, but I've never gone very far up the river.


----------



## fished-out

Smallmouth; usually get them in the river or on the rocky points off the islands. If that's not working, I'll go after the largemouth. For laughs, I'll fish weed pockets for walleye, but they come up like a dead tree branch. This year, I may have some grandkids with me, so I'll try to pick up some decent gills and work the black crappie. The latter are never a problem, but the last few years the gills have run small and haven't been worth the time.


----------



## For my Son

We are going to garden-island at Lady Evelyn Lake June 11-18. Hoping the bugs arent to bad.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

WOW is this a virus or a free plug to funny videos..Either way I'm not 
touching it. 

1st post and takes a paragraph from fished-out last post... 

Whats up with that ?? Think its time to call the mod squad 

Update ....
Just so you all don't think I'm crazy and seeing things. To be safe the original post was deleted by a mod.



gerrard123 said:


> This year, I may have some grandkids with me, so I'll try to pick up some decent gills and work the black crappie.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

YES the smallmouth fishing is the best. You should try further down the river it only gets better. We pull some 5 plus hogs every year. Plenty of the 2/3lbers. 
I got the exact opposite on the pan fish the last few yrs.Huge gills and couldn't find decent crappies. We may to have to hook up one day and exchange notes.

Don't be laughing at my eyes I will give it up for the smallies. No pound for pound fresh water fish fights better.Love fishing for them. Seems the Canadians fight even harder. 





fished-out said:


> Smallmouth; usually get them in the river or on the rocky points off the islands. If that's not working, I'll go after the largemouth. For laughs, I'll fish weed pockets for walleye, but they come up like a dead tree branch. This year, I may have some grandkids with me, so I'll try to pick up some decent gills and work the black crappie. The latter are never a problem, but the last few years the gills have run small and haven't been worth the time.


----------



## fished-out

5+!! That's a GREAT Canadian. Best I've done is just under 5. Dale Hollow has some nice fish, and there's always Erie, but there's something about Canada. I might talk to you about the gills, if I don't have to run too far up the river. I won't run it wide open with the 5 year old granddaughter, and a long way to go at half speed  The crappies are easy if you know how to pitch a small jig, and once you locate them, you can catch a mess in a hurry.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

No problem on gill info. Still have not looked up where you stay. I'm much better on the Trent for any fish but do know my way around for eyes/gills on Rice Lake.

Are you close to the snuken railroad that crossing the lake ? 

If you go back in this section to last Aug 2010. Find my post for Trent River/Rice lake alive and well. We got some pics of some nice smallies.


----------



## fished-out

If you know where Long Island is, Southview is right across the lake. Couple miles to the railroad causeway, but it's pretty quick in my boat. I've not spent alot of time in that area, 'cause I'm usually headed to the river.

On the crappie, I've got a new green lite I want to try on Rice; I've caught them at night there before, but it's just as easy in the daytime. However, you gotta try the new toys, and I'm thinking the kids will enjoy the "spookiness"


----------



## yankee

Is it that time already Mike??? Just kidding seems like a lifetime this past winter. Glad to hear you planned another trip. I'll be up there as well during that time - just a little further north tho


----------



## mirrocraft mike

yankee said:


> Is it that time already Mike??? Just kidding seems like a lifetime this past winter. Glad to hear you planned another trip. I'll be up there as well during that time - just a little further north tho


YES it is my Friend. To be exact its 89 days away for me!!!! I got the Canadian paper chain links going.  You know like the ones kids have for Christmas... LOL 

How u been doing ? 
Would love to find the time some year to meet up with ya. Besides Trent River and Rice Lake. I plan on taking a road trip to Sparrow Lake. A buddy of mine (headshot) goes there. You ever been there ? 
Maybe next year we could plan a get together. 
How far away are you from Havlock or the Hastings area ?


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Yes I know where that is.
Boy fishing at night is a killer on the Trent. Not for catching fish. We try every year,but the Mosquito's dam near carry our boat off.LOL We wore nets spray, long selves you name it. There were so MANY mosquito's it sounded we where near a airport. Would love to night fish for some crappies but,the bugs drive us out everytime. 




fished-out said:


> If you know where Long Island is, Southview is right across the lake. Couple miles to the railroad causeway, but it's pretty quick in my boat. I've not spent alot of time in that area, 'cause I'm usually headed to the river.
> 
> On the crappie, I've got a new green lite I want to try on Rice; I've caught them at night there before, but it's just as easy in the daytime. However, you gotta try the new toys, and I'm thinking the kids will enjoy the "spookiness"


----------



## fished-out

Interesting; they're not as bad on the main lake, especially if there's a bit of a breeze.

I just noticed you're from Louisville; I'm in Cincy now, but originally from East Canton and lived in Louisville for several years.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

fished-out said:


> Interesting; they're not as bad on the main lake, especially if there's a bit of a breeze.
> 
> I just noticed you're from Louisville; I'm in Cincy now, but originally from East Canton and lived in Louisville for several years.


HAHA..My sister is from this area and now lives in Cincy.

as for the breeze..Heck those little bugs could keep up with my boat for the first 50yards..LOL.then again we fished very close to a swampy island


----------



## fished-out

mirrocraft mike said:


> HAHA..My sister is from this area and now lives in Cincy.
> 
> as for the breeze..Heck those little bugs could keep up with my boat for the first 50yards..LOL.then again we fished very close to a swampy island


I'll just take my daughter out; they love her and while they're chewing on her, I'll clean up on the fish . At least there aren't any black flies on that lake!


----------



## yankee

mirrocraft mike said:


> YES it is my Friend. To be exact its 89 days away for me!!!! I got the Canadian paper chain links going.  You know like the ones kids have for Christmas... LOL
> 
> How u been doing ?
> Would love to find the time some year to meet up with ya. Besides Trent River and Rice Lake. I plan on taking a road trip to Sparrow Lake. A buddy of mine (headshot) goes there. You ever been there ?
> Maybe next year we could plan a get together.
> How far away are you from Havlock or the Hastings area ?


I know what you mean about the count down 

I have fished all the lakes around there including Penn, Fairy, Vernon, 3 mile and on and on but not Sparrow. You can't go wrong in that area for big pike. 
I'll be 7 hours or so north of Hastings. If my luck holds up I'll be in Petersbourgh in the fall for muskie. 

We'll definitely have to plan a trip one day.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

mirrocraft mike said:


> Had to bring it back to the top..49 wake ups to go


The owner and I stay in contact with each other thought out the year.Seems we are not the only ones with high water issues. Theres is about down to normal now. River was up a good 5 feet. Trashed out there docks..etc. All is being rebuilt and will be ready for there opening next week.


----------



## fished-out

Hey, might have a solution to your mosquito problem; I'm gonna try one, as they're getting pretty good reviews. It's a thermacel mosquito repellent:
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0567&SST=646c8fc7-c435-2188-5248-000039af0796

They sell at Walmart for slightly less. Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Dave_E

Here's a pattern I used to do great with on Rice Lake in the 90's

Early mornings - fish between upper and lower folley islands. drift harnesses and cast grubs for walleye and bass.

Heat of the day - go to pot ashe island and anchor on the windy side. Cast weighted inline spinners into the wind and work DEEP. Not great #'s but you'll get some BIG walleyes.

Evening - go to grasshopper island and cast cranks and jerk baits along rocky shoreline/dropoff. Many smallies and walleyes.


----------

